
Canadian customer's 20-year-old email account shut down over unusual address - miraj
http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/nova-scotia/eastlink-email-address-steve-morshead-halifax-1.4186249
======
james-skemp
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14697421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14697421)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Comments moved thither.

